# Black screen on resume from suspend.[SOLVED]

## Budoka

Whenever I suspend my machine and then resume, the screen is inactive/black. But the box has definitely come out of suspend because if I enter my password and then hit the Fn key to LOWER the screen brightness, the screen will switch to full brightness. It is kind of odd behavior because 1) one would think it should be the Fn button to increase brightness, and 2) Th Fn key doesn't work before logging in.

Not even sure how to begin troubleshooting this. Ideas?Last edited by Budoka on Mon Sep 16, 2013 5:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DirtyHairy

There is a number of quirks (like switching to a console before suspending) that are commonly executed at suspend in order to work around video driver and BIOS issues which can cause problems like that which you descrive.  Take a look a pm-utils; they handle suspend and resume and are configurated via /etc/pm --- there you can setup the various quirks (which themselves are located in /usr/lib/pm-utils).

----------

## khayyam

Budoka, DirtyHarry ...

with sys-power/hibernate-script the default is to switch to text mode:

```
# grep SwitchTo /etc/hibernate/common.conf

SwitchToTextMode yes
```

So, this may not be the issue, more likely is the graphics driver itself.

best ... khay

----------

## DirtyHairy

@khayyam : I know, but depending on the way Budoka suspends, hibernate-script may not be involved. If you suspend from KDE or Gnome, pm-utils is utilized. On my laptop, hibernate-script is not even installed  :Wink: 

----------

## khayyam

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> [...] depending on the way Budoka suspends, hibernate-script may not be involved. If you suspend from KDE or Gnome, pm-utils is utilized. On my laptop, hibernate-script is not even installed ;)

 

DirtyHarry ... right, and no information was provided either way, nor about the driver in use, which is why I stated "this may not be the issue", not because of hibernate-script or pm-utils, but because there may be an issue which occurs with the driver regardless. So, *should* hibernate-script be in use, and so SwitchToTextMode active, and the issue still occurs, that particular quirk can be ruled out.

With so little information to go on, I was adding to what you had said regarding the possible cause.

best ... khay

----------

## Hu

OP: please post the output of emerge --info, the manufacturer of your machine, and its model.

----------

## Budoka

 *Hu wrote:*   

> OP: please post the output of emerge --info, the manufacturer of your machine, and its model.

 

http://bpaste.net/show/93087/

Samsung Series 7

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

I have the same issue!

"Samsung Series 5 Ultra"

Probably some weird hardware solution by Samsung :/

----------

## Budoka

Something came down in an update or in the kernel upgrade, 3.10.7, that resolved this problem.

----------

